# My New *Pair*



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't wait to get these two from thailand! SOO gorgeous!
Debating whether or not I should try breeding them lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! :nicefish:

I could see them as a breeding pair.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

WOW! That male is AMAZING!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that male! He's sooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Definitly good parents!!!

I love that male!!!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

The more I look at these. . if you could get some more like that male. . . I promise you already have one sold! ;-) Breed!!!!! Mwahahaha!!!!

Did you find these on Aquabid?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> I can't wait to get these two from thailand! SOO gorgeous!
> Debating whether or not I should try breeding them lol


wow thats a BIG female


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I got them on aquabid. As soon as I saw the male I instantly bought them hahaa he's soooo pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

do you really have 42 bettas total??


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I will actually have 45 once I get my bettas from Thailand. Right now I have 32 I got rid of some. But I'm getting 13 from Thailand so I'll have 45!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow so how do you keep track of all of them? and how many gallons do they have? it must be hard and expensive isnt it?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I have about 20 in bowls, and the rest are in tanks, anywhere from 1.5 gallons and up. I did have a 25 and 15 gallon divided for them, but I got rid of both because I had so many problems with one betta getting sick then wipping out my whole tank. It is expensive, but not as hard as you think, its not too bad. Plus i have a lot of time on my hands LOL


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

The ones in Bowls also get water changes approx every 5 days ! They are really taken care of.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow you sound really passionate and determined to keep them healthy and safe. your a good parent of fish


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I love them to death  I am so addicted to bettas hahahah


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well there is no harm that will come to that addiction  lol if you can care for 42 bettas and more to come then you must be doing something wright. thats amazing:. my goal is up to 20 but a lot died i felt so horrible i have 13 bettas before and more than half of them died. but i learned from my mistakes and i try hard


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

aww yeah, you just gotta make sure you keep up with water changes, and then everything goes smooth  I have had a few die, but thats just normal when you have like 30-40 lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> aww yeah, you just gotta make sure you keep up with water changes, and then everything goes smooth  I have had a few die, but thats just normal when you have like 30-40 lol


yes but it was all my fault for being ignorant. i stuck a pine tree leave thing it was like little prickers that stick out and it killed three of my females and it was because of the chemicals in the pine. also i felt horrible about it and decided to quite my hobby for a month or two and completely ignored my other fish. i still regret the pine leaf thing it looked like this http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRTo_TfOZdykyNICsKipJRXz5SyxN3bsqEuNClio2_hETbpqoA&t=1&usg=__yYE1bK6guoOMCMtxkyjh5pg5lA8=

thats what i stuck in there and i thought it would look nice so i did and killed my fish


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

awwww oh yeah, I dont even put plastic plants with my bettas anymore becasue it ruins their gorgeous fins! But you live and learn!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

You can buy silk plants at Petco,Petsmart,Wal-mart or a nearby pet store. Or you can just go live or mix live and silk.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes but it was not plastic it was from outside off the REAL pine tree and i should have known


----------

